# how often do they get gender wrong?



## honey915

I was told girl this week and this is baby no three. Two boys already so thrilled to be having a little lady. Bought a few bits yesterday and kept receipts just incase and then it dawned on me... What if they were wrong? I know it happens. It happened 10 years ago to my friend told it was girl and had a boy. And recently to my friend told boy and had a girl. Thing is I've always dreamed of having a daughter. I adore my boys but that mum and daughter relationship is something I also want to experience and always hoped I would so now I'm going to start imagining this little girl and what if its wrong and it's a boy. I love my boys with all my heart and would also this one but would hate to have a shock when I've mentally prepared myself... Can anyone offer me reassurance. I keep googling it and seeing stories of them getting wrong and nothing reassuring!!! Ahh freaking out!


----------



## Littleluce83

Omg I am exactly the same! I got told I was having a girl Tuesday and went out and bought beautiful frilly pink things and now I keep thinking, what if I go to my growth scans and they say boy? I will be gutted lol. I could have written this post myself xxxx


----------



## honey915

Most of my friends say the same and they all went on to have their little girls so it's just silly but natural I guess to think what if?! I just read an old thread in here and nearly every reply says the scan was correct. I don't get any other scans so I now will have to wait until the birth!! good luck!


----------



## Littleluce83

I'm trying to decide whether to take some of the pink back and get some neutral bits or keep it and hope they're right. I have extra scans for my placenta and because I have rubbish circulation. Sooo many medical appointments xxxx


----------



## honey915

I have bought some second hand neutral stuff and she will wear white first. Then I have bought a few bits and kept receipts. I'm sure both of our scans were correct! we are both just being crazy women lol! I hope everything is ok with your health and that of the baby's. Xx


----------



## Laylagirl

honey915 said:


> I have bought some second hand neutral stuff and she will wear white first. Then I have bought a few bits and kept receipts. I'm sure both of our scans were correct! we are both just being crazy women lol! I hope everything is ok with your health and that of the baby's. Xx

I think thats normal!!! I have THREE girls....and am told this time that its a boy! Have potty shots and have VERY cautiously bought boy things....but I get that fear that maybe both techs were wrong...I even had a dream that I gave birth to another girl! But I think its normal...especially give that you already have two boys... You might just be second guessing it because you know you have created two boys already...but I think nowadays its safe to take their word... The new equipment these days is a lot more modern and detectable...I remember before, they couldn't even tell the gender with that stuff as early as they do now....


----------



## Luvspnk31

How many weeks are u? With D's #2 they said he was a girl st 18 wks and then at 32 we found out he was a boy. He was my earliest gender scan until this one. We had on at 16 wks and apparently we are having a girl. We have another scan coming up at 20 wks so we'll confirm then.


----------



## Gingerspice

I have a daughter. We were told boy for this one. I have decorated his room (nautical) and packed up all of dd clothes. I have 5 large bin bags of clothes to give to charity. They've sat in car in week. I'm wondering if it turns out to be girl and I will have got rid of everything!! Part of me is thinking maybe to hold onto it all! The scan was thorough tho. Was in for an hour and technician didn't say 'I'm pretty sure or 90% cert ain' she literally said 'it's a guy'. So I'm thinking she must have been certain and given the scan was so long she would hAve noticed if was different. I have another scan at 34 weeks so I'm hoping to confirm then. Maybe I should keep it all until that scan....


----------



## Kiwiberry

I had actually asked that question to a technician once. She informed me that they are about 95% correct. Getting the gender wrong is apparently really rare. The place I had my private scan done at said it was about 98% accurate. That is 2 different places that gave me similar answers. Do not be fooled by the stories you read. It may seem like a lot of people who fall under the 3-5%, but in reality its not. It just seems that way because its a pregnancy forum where 1,000's of people gather from all around the world.


----------



## Littleluce83

I've decided to keep some pink bits and to take some back and get neutral bits. Then when she's born me and hubby can get some pretty girly bits together xxxx


----------



## MommyFirefly

I'm 25 weeks and STILL worried that my girl isn't actually a girl. I don't think I'll believe them until she's here. I also don't get another ultrasound... unfortunately. :c I just have to go with the one time confirmation at 20 weeks. 

A lot of people have told me that there's only a small chance that they're wrong. I've noticed when you google the question, it seems like they get it wrong ALL the time.


----------



## Kiwiberry

MommyFirefly said:


> I'm 25 weeks and STILL worried that my girl isn't actually a girl. I don't think I'll believe them until she's here. I also don't get another ultrasound... unfortunately. :c I just have to go with the one time confirmation at 20 weeks.
> 
> A lot of people have told me that there's only a small chance that they're wrong. I've noticed when you google the question, it seems like they get it wrong ALL the time.

That's because you are googleing it lol. You will only hear about the people who had problems. If the gender was not wrong, then chances are people are not going to talk about it. It is ok to be cautious tho of course. You could always get a 2nd private scan done to ease your mind and see if they say the same thing. 

If the gender scans being wrong were as common as the internet will have you believe then there would be no businesses dedicated to doing just that. Here in my area there are a handful of imaging centers the specialize in gender detection. They would not make any money if they were wrong all the time lol.


----------



## MommyFirefly

Oh no, that was my point exactly! When you google it, it makes it sounds much worse than it really is lol I guess I should have clarified. 

I'm actually considering a private scan now just to ease my mind. You'd think I was 100% sure on the scan considering all the dresses and frills I've bought. I actually need to get some neutral things to account for that small chance they're wrong lol

I wish there were imaging centers around here that specialized in gender!


----------



## Kiwiberry

MommyFirefly said:


> Oh no, that was my point exactly! When you google it, it makes it sounds much worse than it really is lol I guess I should have clarified.
> 
> I'm considering a private scan now just to ease my mind. You'd think I was 100% sure on the scan considering all the dresses and frills I've bought. I actually need to get some neutral things to account for that small chance they're wrong lol

Oh, I am sorry for misunderstanding you!!! 

I went crazy buying things after I found out the gender. I got really lucky though, the place I buy my baby clothes from (Carters) takes them all back at full price you paid for no matter how many years later you do it. So if by some string of fate our baby turns out to be a boy, I can just exchange all the clothes for boy clothes. I am 100% sure she is a girl though. We had no issues seeing what she was at either scan we went to.

Here is something cute, that I am looking at right now. As if I need any more clothes lol. I am now getting 9/12 month ideas. https://www.carters.com/carters-bab...der&start=42&cgid=carters-baby-baby-girl-sets

They have a 50% sale this summer, so everything has been 50% off.


----------



## honey915

Littleluce83 said:


> I've decided to keep some pink bits and to take some back and get neutral bits. Then when she's born me and hubby can get some pretty girly bits together xxxx

And you'll have the January sales!!! &#128518; xx


----------



## honey915

Thank you all for reassuring me!! X


----------



## Littleluce83

honey915 said:


> Littleluce83 said:
> 
> 
> I've decided to keep some pink bits and to take some back and get neutral bits. Then when she's born me and hubby can get some pretty girly bits together xxxx
> 
> And you'll have the January sales!!! &#128518; xxClick to expand...

I hadn't even thought of that xxxx


----------



## honey915

I have now posted a poll. I thought it would be handy for us crazies to hopefully provide a more realistic view on how rare incorrect predictions are!! I voted for my previous


----------



## Louise07

They have got all mine right, exept my oldest with whom I didn't want to know the gender. 
I have had 7 scans already and 4 of them I could know the sex and they said the same boy!
I have got potty shots from all 4 as well and there's really no doubting. 
Even at my 3d scan the woman doing it said 'daddy must be proud' lol. 
Try not to worry, it's not impossible to get the gender wrong but it's very likely that they have it right.


----------



## emily3399

Laylagirl said:


> honey915 said:
> 
> 
> I have bought some second hand neutral stuff and she will wear white first. Then I have bought a few bits and kept receipts. I'm sure both of our scans were correct! we are both just being crazy women lol! I hope everything is ok with your health and that of the baby's. Xx
> 
> I think thats normal!!! I have THREE girls....and am told this time that its a boy! Have potty shots and have VERY cautiously bought boy things....but I get that fear that maybe both techs were wrong...I even had a dream that I gave birth to another girl! But I think its normal...especially give that you already have two boys... You might just be second guessing it because you know you have created two boys already...but I think nowadays its safe to take their word... The new equipment these days is a lot more modern and detectable...I remember before, they couldn't even tell the gender with that stuff as early as they do now....Click to expand...

Oh my days I love reading posts like this... I also have 3 girls and have my gender scan in 10 days on the 27th august and im really hoping to be team blue...


----------



## emily3399

also my 2 previous gender scans were right both saying girl and I had girls x


----------



## Carly.C

I voted for my last pregnancy, I felt the same as all of you 'had to see it to believe it' feeling. I'm back on the same bandwagon again, I've ALWAYS dreamed of 2 girls, I really can't believe my luck so I can't help but doubt the scan.


----------



## Selaphyna

This kind of worries me because she didn't really focus on it. She just shows it on the screen and goes "looks like a boy" and quickly moved on. We both wanted a girl, so I felt disappointment afterwards, and still do sometimes. We had that scan at 23/24 weeks. So sometimes I think she could have gotten it wrong because we have no potty shot, and it could have been the umbilical cord. I've bought mostly neutral things, but I had always said I'm not above putting a girl in blue. 

I do have another u/s next wednesday but this is to check my cervix, so most likely will only be done by transvaginal. But I am going to try to get the tech to check again. I'm okay if we have a boy, because baby is very healthy and that's really what matters to me. I just want to have it confirmed completely if that makes sense.


----------



## babylove x

My daughter was born a girl!! This lil guy has been pretty reassuringly a boy at 3 different scans, better be right!! :haha:


----------



## honey915

Thank you all for your reassuring advice and those of you worried I guess we will all just have to wait until the big day. My mil made some snyde comment about how I shouldvw waited instead of finding out then. It was said so sarkily! We were loving a girls name that mil loves and wants us to use but suddenly that name I have gone off. Can't wait to see her face when I sarkily inform her weare no longer considering her ffav name ahaha xx


----------



## MommyFirefly

Selaphyna said:


> This kind of worries me because she didn't really focus on it. She just shows it on the screen and goes "looks like a boy" and quickly moved on. We both wanted a girl, so I felt disappointment afterwards, and still do sometimes. We had that scan at 23/24 weeks. So sometimes I think she could have gotten it wrong because we have no potty shot, and it could have been the umbilical cord. I've bought mostly neutral things, but I had always said I'm not above putting a girl in blue.
> .

that is the same thing that happened with me. she didn't focus on it at ALL and just said "looks like a girl" and didn't mention anything else about it. i had my scan at 20 weeks (maybe 19??) and i don't get another one.


----------



## Selaphyna

I had another u/s this past Wednesday. Unfortunately it was only to check my cervix, by transvaginal, and the tech wouldn't do a transabdominal to check gender again. She was by the book, only checked my cervix, and that was it. So disappointing. So most likely will not have another u/s unless I happen to go over, or there is an issue that an u/s is needed.


----------



## honey915

I reluctantly bought a few new girly bits again today. Had this sense of guilt that if it's a boy it's gonna be wearing pink home haha oh well kept everything in packages with labels like I did with my last ds and they were right about him. I'm feeling a bit more blaze about it now which is unlike me haha usually I'm neurotic but I'm kinda thinking whatever will be already is so just hope they're right and if not we will cross that bridge there and then! Xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

3 kids and have never been told the wrong gender :thumbup:


----------

